# great no ammo



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We use our guns for predators and hunting. Wow imagine my surprise when according to the stores around here the last several weeks they can't keep ANY ammo on the shelves! People are waiting all day for trucks to arrive and buying 1000 rounds right off the trucks. I called my son 120 miles away, same thing- no .22, 45acp, british 303, 308- we did find some 20 guage. Even looking at some of the major ammunition suppliers on line- they are out, or back ordered, or out and not back ordering.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

It's the same way here on the East coast. Really the pits!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Same here in Oklahoma. No ammo anywhere.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Perhaps now is the time to consider learning how to reload ammunition? It is a pretty exact science, however, and requires a lot of care is taken to do it right. I know I just got 1000 new .556 rounds in the mail only a week after being ordered...


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Same thing here. Looks like it's time to unpack the reloading equipment.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I need to invest in reloading equipment. But, here and where my kids are you can't even get powder. He found one store w/ a limit of one bottle per person per day- yep so they loaded up their friends and each went in and cleared the shelves. My husband is mad we didn't stock up a few months ago(pre Sandy school shooting) all I could say is 'what bills did you not want me to pay'?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I was out yesterday looking for 22 ammo all day and couldn't find anything but one single box of shorts.. And they said they don't know when they will get more???? 
I feel like something fishy is going on.....


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I just watched a documentary about the oil embargo maybe there is an ammo embargo going on???


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

No what's happening is everyone is getting worried about all the gun control- assault or not- and people are scooping up anything and everything they can. Some are reselling for 3x 's what they paid if they even let it go. People can think this too shall pass, but in honesty there's no guarantee.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't you know? 

Since Congress is considering a ban on automatic assault weapons and a cap on magazine sizes that means that the government is going to take away all our guns and ammo. Yep, that's right, an M-4 fully auto assault rifle and my 20 gauge loaded with birdshot are the same thing, so if Congress makes one illegal then both are illegal. 

Like I said to my friend the reactionary gun nut, that's like saying that because you can't own a tiger the government is going to take my cat away.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I didn't mean they were banning all guns- some people have that mentality though- therefore the rush and stock up theory is in effect. We use our .22 all the time and I'm down to less than 100 rounds. I'm looking at Lee reloaders right now.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I didn't mean they were banning all guns- some people have that mentality though- therefore the rush and stock up theory is in effect. We use our .22 all the time and I'm down to less than 100 rounds. I'm looking at Lee reloaders right now.


Lolz Clearwtr, my post wasn't a response to yours, I was typing it up before you posted! I can see how it looks that way, though.

My post was mostly because I'm tired of my friends freaking out at me about the government taking all guns away, their theory being "well, it starts with assault rifles." They are the dumbasses hogging all the ammo, and for their idiocy I am embarrassed and apologetic.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Lolz Clearwtr, my post wasn't a response to yours, I was typing it up before you posted! I can see how it looks that way, though.
> 
> My post was mostly because I'm tired of my friends freaking out at me about the government taking all guns away, their theory being "well, it starts with assault rifles." They are the dumbasses hogging all the ammo, and for their idiocy I am embarrassed and apologetic.


 that's the problem we are typing hit submit and low and behold someone else was at the same time.
There are the hard core preppers, and while I do believe they have a point I'm not that hard core. I do however need to keep the coyotes and ***** under control and can't find even .22. Not to mention my son likes to practice and now he's stuck using his high powered pellet gun.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

If the politicians can make a big emotional hot button issue about guns, then the attention will be off the issues they really NEED to be working on, like getting this country's economy going again, working to make sure that Americans have good paying jobs to support their families. People in big cities want to feel "safe" without having to think about it. They don't have to worry about coyotes, mountain lions, or foxes taking their kids home for dinner. They don't realize that guns can be used properly, for protection of their "family members". When you look at the millions of people that live in this country and realize the small percentage that are these bad apples, it puts things in a different perspective. When my only niece was abducted, raped and murdered, he did not bother with a gun, he stabbed her in the heart 4 times and left her in the woods. She is still dead, but they are not doing anything about knives that can kill. I keep wondering why they don't make the punishment for these rotten apples so severe that the punishment would be the deterrent? When they go on shooting sprees, death penalty should be automatic. Nobody talks about all the people that have guns and ammo and don't abuse it. Nobody talks about all the people that have children that are well loved and cared for or their animals.

The politicians want to hold the manufactorers responsible when these idiots misuse the weapons. That is insane as far as I am concerned. That goes back to the old theory that because one predator killed one livestock, all predators should be wiped out. If these guys are deranged enough to want to go on killing sprees, they will find a way to do it, with or without guns.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

pixie said:


> If the politicians can make a big emotional hot button issue about guns, then the attention will be off the issues they really NEED to be working on, like getting this country's economy going again, working to make sure that Americans have good paying jobs to support their families. People in big cities want to feel "safe" without having to think about it. They don't have to worry about coyotes, mountain lions, or foxes taking their kids home for dinner. They don't realize that guns can be used properly, for protection of their "family members". When you look at the millions of people that live in this country and realize the small percentage that are these bad apples, it puts things in a different perspective. When my only niece was abducted, raped and murdered, he did not bother with a gun, he stabbed her in the heart 4 times and left her in the woods. She is still dead, but they are not doing anything about knives that can kill. I keep wondering why they don't make the punishment for these rotten apples so severe that the punishment would be the deterrent? When they go on shooting sprees, death penalty should be automatic. Nobody talks about all the people that have guns and ammo and don't abuse it. Nobody talks about all the people that have children that are well loved and cared for or their animals.
> 
> The politicians want to hold the manufactorers responsible when these idiots misuse the weapons. That is insane as far as I am concerned. That goes back to the old theory that because one predator killed one livestock, all predators should be wiped out. If these guys are deranged enough to want to go on killing sprees, they will find a way to do it, with or without guns.


First I can't say how sorry I am for your cousin. :hug: Second you are right about people killing people, the lack of knowledge about people who live in the country. My husband worked law enforcement and he'll say the same thing- he saw more brutal crimes committed w/o the use of a gun than people realize.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Clearwtr, I just found out that my son's rifle team in JROTC isn't allowed to use projectile weapons of any sort. He's been a crack shot with a .22 since he was ten and now instead of marksmanship he's competing in rifle twirling! He feels yer son's pain. 

Pixie, my sincere condolences for your family. You're absolutely right, most of the people causing the ruckus ARE city people who either know nothing about guns or use them only for pleasure. I don't care if M-4s are made illegal 'cause anything I killed with one would be no good to eat, and spraying wild rounds at a predator could kill my livestock! And on the flip side, when my anti-gun friends started screaming about banning all guns after this latest school shooting I asked them if fertilizer should be illegal too, because that has been used to kill babies by making bombs.

It's just a pity that common sense isn't.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Axykatt, your poor son! My step son is almost 11 and a dam* good shot! My twins (now 25) at the same age were competing against adults with my dad. It was great when one of them out shot a cop :laugh: which was a good thing. Since he was riding my dads 4 wheeler on the public dirt road and got stopped (mind you he was about 11 or 12) by a cop- the same one he out shot. He just chuckled and told him to take the 4 wheeler home.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

We reload all our 9mm stuff. Just have to buy the tools for our 45s and other guns


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the assault rifles anyways I would really not care if they put a ban on them. Right now my favorite rifle is my henry repeater 22 (pictured below) it's just a good all purpose rifle.
I also have a 7mm mouser and 30-06 I don't have any pistols but I would like a home defense one. I just don't think it's that important to have one where I live.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Same here in TN. Look for gun shows in your area but prices are HiGH. My husband reloads now


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We use our .22 or 10-22 all the time- with ***** and coyotes. The 303 and 308 we use when necessary or hunting. I have the 45 so that if I'm home alone and working out on the property and have another coyote encounter I have it right on my side- vs trying to have a rifle at hand when I'm in w/ the goats.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Lolz Clearwtr, my post wasn't a response to yours, I was typing it up before you posted! I can see how it looks that way, though.
> 
> My post was mostly because I'm tired of my friends freaking out at me about the government taking all guns away, their theory being "well, it starts with assault rifles." They are the dumbasses hogging all the ammo, and for their idiocy I am embarrassed and apologetic.


I am a "gun toting Liberal" My husband is a Gun* NUT* Liberal. His friends tend to lean toward the "uninformed super right wing, anti government unless they are sending me a check or paying my bills, idiots"

Those are the type of people that went crazy buying up butt loads of ammo before "Obama takes our guns"

My favorite..... One of the idiots proceeded to give us a huge lecture about the Gov. & keeping as far away as possible & on & on about the "takers" and a bunch of other propaganda then said "Man, we got almost 7K back in our taxes (Earned income credit LoL) & I'm spending 4k on ammo!!!!!!!"


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

You know what bothers me about the whole assault rifle argument? If I slap on a banana clip on my little .22, I could do as much damage as any AR-15! For people who think "pfft, .22 doesn't do anything", they are quite wrong. It is quite capable and *deadly* little caliber. It has been used in mass shootings (less mass than recent ones) with high rates of death.

It is the intent behind the weapon, not the weapon itself. Heck, I think in China in the past few years there are been several massacres done with knives. No projectile needed if the weapon is in the hands of a determined person with murder on their minds.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Shows how much I pay attention. I live in the middle of Oklahoma and hadn't heard anything about it. Of course, I haven't owned a gun in years (my favorites were my dad's Winchester model 1886 45-70 and my Smith & Wesson .22 handgun). 

I will say this-if it does keep up, good thing I'm a crack shot with a bow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought you couldn't reload 22 ammo. By the way, the government not too long ago purchased a ton of ammo so that is probably not helping with the average person getting theirs.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

The government should be focusing on the mental health issues - getting the people who do these things help BEFORe they do thse crazy things. In Carson City NV a few months ago there was a road rage incedent were some nut bag followed a 19 year old woman home. When she got out of her car he rammed her into the wall of her mothers house with his car. She had broken bone and severe internal injuries and died a few days later leaving her 5 month old some motherless. The nut job didn;t need a gun.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Karen you are right you can't reload 22 ammo. If we or should I say when we can afford a reloader it'll be for our 45 and rifles. I think it has more to do with the hype that has gone on because of 'gun control' people are hoarding. I've been looking all day and can't find .22 ammo even on line that is currently available.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well I was able to buy some .22 rounds from some one who had been stalking up - ok coyotes I'm armed again.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The military quit sending used training brass on to the market awhile back. It was reloaded and sold. Now it is destoryed. This has put even more burden on the system with regards to the very popular .223(5.56mm). With current frenzy you can't hardly buy magazine or ammo. But, I can go buy plenty of AR platforms.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's ok check out what just posted here- it was my understanding this was illegal for the general public.
updated...I have two 500 round ammo cans of 223 green tip armor piercing, 420 rounds of pmc bronze 55gr fmj and 840 rounds of 223 lake city tracer on strippers in ammo cans. There is a total of 2260 rounds. Thanks 541-806-0703

Armor piercing 223 $800 for 1000 rds
Lake City Tracer 223 $630 for 840 rds
PMC Bronze 223 $350 for 420 rds


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> The government should be focusing on the mental health issues - getting the people who do these things help BEFORe they do thse crazy things. In Carson City NV a few months ago there was a road rage incedent were some nut bag followed a 19 year old woman home. When she got out of her car he rammed her into the wall of her mothers house with his car. She had broken bone and severe internal injuries and died a few days later leaving her 5 month old some motherless. The nut job didn;t need a gun.


Agreed! Unfortunately the AFA (Obamacare) has never fully been understood by a lot of people and that is the opening to all health care, including Mental Health. The funny (sad) thing is the "reddest" states not only need it the most financially they hate it the most "Just cuz" We, as a nation, have voted against our better interests for years. The backlash against the AFA is just one example.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My dh builds the old time flintlock muzzle loaders! We use black powder and lead round balls! Every old house has lead pipes, and we can (if necessary) make gunpowder out of chicken manure! (Store bought is more uniform) So, that said- even though they are single shot, we can and do shoot coyotes with them! They are accurate to about 100 yrd. and generally, the yotes are within 25-50 yrds. when we shoot them. We have modern guns, too. But the old timey guns are way more fun and ammo is basically free! (And if we shoot into backstops, we just dig out lead, re-melt it and make new roundball!). Sometimes, we can recover it from the 'yote, too.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goats Rock- that's pretty cool!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Goats Rock- that's pretty cool!


Trouble is, we have muzzleloaders in every corner of the house! He sells some, but just loves building them! He builds guns and I have goats! lol
(I shoot pretty good too, sometimes I even beat him! lol)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have had the best luck with getting stuff here and at good prices still - http://fightingsheepdog.com/category/ammunition/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw in the paper that someone wants to increase the taxes on ammo- 5 cents a bullet! That caused a huge run on ammo! 
Our stupid Walmart doesn't even carry anything but shotgun shells. Most of the rifle ammo was discontinued as were all the firearms.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That would be terrible a 3 cent 22 bullet would be a 8 cent bullet. I too would buy all I could if I knew that before the shortage


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I found someone who seems to have bought a bunch that I bought 1000 rounds of 22 from. My dad in AZ still has some available in his area. He reloaded his other rounds and apparently gave a bunch to a friend. I told my mom he should hold onto any of his guns and ammo now. My husband knows about muzzle loaders and now wants to do that too! arg- not enough income to support it all.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol us men and our ideas huh

I know my wify says I need to stop with all the projects... Uh huh maybe when I'm too old lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Axykatt said:


> Didn't you know?
> 
> Since Congress is considering a ban on automatic assault weapons and a cap on magazine sizes that means that the government is going to take away all our guns and ammo. Yep, that's right, an M-4 fully auto assault rifle and my 20 gauge loaded with birdshot are the same thing, so if Congress makes one illegal then both are illegal.
> 
> Like I said to my friend the reactionary gun nut, that's like saying that because you can't own a tiger the government is going to take my cat away.


:laugh: I laughed my butt off! Lol. I disagree with the assault rifle ban, but I'm not stupid enough to think it will affect my ability to have a .22 ... Yet its the same here, no ammo to be found, not even basic .22.... I yell at some of my friends who are snatching it up. Its idiots like my friends at fault that its all gone, because they are too dumb to go study the actual legislation attempting to be passed, which has nothing to do with anything besides assault rifles.

The ban is bad, IMO, because they don't have good cause to make it. Feinstein's bill wants anything with one characteristic on her list to be considered an assault rifle. That would include a forward grip, or folding stock. Those do not make the weapon more deadly. They are convenience only, and for some people, aesthetic only. It makes the gun LOOK more like a war machine, not act like one. If I duct tape a rabid squirrel to my .22 and paint a shark face on it, should it go on the list too? Because it is more "sceery" to some soccer moms?

A .22 is the preferred weapon of many assassins. Enough force to enter the skull, but not exit, or so I hear..makes for better scrambled brains and a more guaraunteed kill. And why does everyone focus on the AR? Because they assume it stands for "assault rifle"? It stands for ArmaLite..if people don't even realize that, they are uneducated on the gun they are fighting against. And if they are uneducated, I don't think they have any say in the battle. Why would we ban an AR, which is LEGAL to hunt with in some states and less powerful than some legal hunting rifles. It has even been equated with others in terms of power, behavior, etc by professional sportsmen...yet we will allow much more powerful rifles to continue to be owned, not to mention semi-automatic pistols for home protection..which if in the hands of a skilled individual WILL kill more people in a certain time span than an AR simply due to being less bulky. If you are skilled, it doesn't matter if you have a huge clip, you can re-load danged fast! Why don't people talk about a SCAR? They are assault rifles, and popular...but no one uses them as a platform.

My point is, unless you can say to me that a certain gun needs to be banned because its actually more deadly/worse than all the other legal guns, then don't tell me what I can and can't use. I should get to use my preference unless you have a legit reason, and they don't. Its like saying that between a Corvette and a Mustang, a Mustang must be illegal because its more bulky and thus more intimidating in appearance...regardless of the fact it can kill just as many in a high speed crash/pile up on the freeway with a crazy driver. I don't think people would go for being allowed to drive one sports car but not the next when all things are equal....I have an AR15, its a popular gun for a reason. Its smooth and reliable and I can handle it. It doesn't kick very hard and it is just quality workmanship. I laughed like no other when Biden said women should get sawed-off shotguns to defend their homes because its easier to handle than an AR. Those things kick like mules! The AR is SO much more easy for a petite woman to handle!

The funny thing right now? I can't get .22 ammo to save my life...luckily I have some left from a purchase in November, but I'm saving that...but I have all the .223 ammo I want FOR my AR15 because my relative is in the military and I can order it through him, which he can order with a special discount.

I do agree its a cover tactic though, to draw us away from real issues so the government can sneak by stuff they want that we wouldn't normally look the other way about....


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting read firelight thanks for your opinion I agree with the intimidating thing. It's not any more dangerous just cause it looks scary. 
If someone wanted to they could cause a massacre with a chainsaw or a car and as we've seen before even a plane. It doesn't take a gun to massacre people it takes a lunatic.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Interesting read firelight thanks for your opinion I agree with the intimidating thing. It's not any more dangerous just cause it looks scary.
> If someone wanted to they could cause a massacre with a chainsaw or a car and as we've seen before even a plane. It doesn't take a gun to massacre people it takes a lunatic.


Flamethrower. Just sayin'..... Lol. Or samurai sword. More dramatic.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

so agree firelight! You know it's funny if I put the banana clip in the 10-22 it's just as deadly. Earlier in my post I put an ad that was listed here about armor piercing rounds for sale and I thought they were illegal. After some research, at least here in WA, they are illegal for handguns, but there is an equivalent for rifles- according to a recent article from seattle they are trying to close that federal loop hole too. 
Media is partly to blame by making a big deal about this, don't get me wrong it is, but as mentioned it does take the spotlight off things like jobs and obama care.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol, where there's a crazy persons will to harm others they will regardless of their 'weapon' of choice. The internet provides too many educational ways for bad people to cause more damage.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Clearwterbeach, you know that your 10 22 is on the ban list right?" Any semi-automatic that can accept a clip that holds more then 10 rounds."


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I just got 500 rounds of 22 from a guy at work today 
But at $30 ouch


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goathiker- well they can try and take it, it's stupid I can throw a regular clip in it and it's just a .22. 
nava boer- I also paid out the behind-550 rounds cost me $45!!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Gander mountain wanted $45 for 50 rounds of 45 acp. Good god.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ember, tell me about it. I'm really needing to get some 45acp, wholy goat between trying to find it and the price!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Were going to buy the stuff to reload we have everything but the 45 molds and lead and some pieces for his reloaded. I carry a 45 and so does my husband. He has a Glock I may have to resort to that for awhile because we have maybe a magazine plus 5 left of 45 ammo. We bought 250 rounds of 45 last fall for $100. Had I know. This crap was going to go in I would have bought more lol


----------

